# Clown Fish Puking/Throw up



## soedmond (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi,

My clown fish has some cotton stuff on its fin. I believed it is fungus and treated him using Pimafix. After treating for 4-5 days, my clown fish was puking after feeding him for 2-3 hours. Am I overfeeding or there is some other internal infection? Is there any other medication I can try to treat the fungus problem. Thanks for helping me.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Are you sure it's fungus? It's probably viral lymphocystis (aka cauliflower disease).

I should add, there's no known cure except for improving it's living conditions and bringing the fish bck into good health. My pair got it very badly, and now they're so healthy they're breeding all the time


----------

